# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Que se llenan!!!!!

## F. Lázaro

Impresionante...hace dos meses se estaba ya pensando en las posibles medidas a tomar para no consumir demasiada agua y fijaros ahora:

Orellana turbinando a 49,13 m3/s y el Zújar a 87,57 m3/s

Cíjara: 91,5%
García de Sola: 84,3%
Orellana: 88,4 %. Turbinando a 49,13 m3/s
La Serena: 72,7%
Zújar: 76,5%. Turbinando a 87,57 m3/s

O lo que es lo mismo...5132 Hm3...vaya salvajada de agua... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  que bien nos va a venir... :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Supongo que Cijara y García de Sola también estarán turbinando. En los datos públicos del SAIH no está esa información. ¿Alguien sabe algo cierto de ello?

Otra pregunta: es de suponer que estarán trasvasando desde Orellana al Zujar por el tunel reversible. ¿Sabeis donde puede haber más información sobre el caudal de este trasvase?

----------


## Uad

Con estos datos prácticamente los podemos dar por llenos, con lo que queda de agua por venir, más las escorrentías cuando pare, lo que queda por ver ahora es como gestionará esta situación la CHG, ¿sabrá cuando turbinar y cuando guardar para no derrochar agua?

----------


## No Registrado

Los que se estarán frotando las manos son los de Endesa, que tienen la concesión de las centrales eléctricas a pie de presa de los grandes embalses del Guadiana. Estas centrales, que están normalmente ociosas en esta época del año, están empezando a turbinar a tope. Si el tiempo continua lluvioso un par de semanas más, incluso podemos ver turbinar en Alange y La Serena, que también podemos ver llenos de verdad por primera vez desde que se construyeron. No hay nada como un año con un índice NAO negativo para llenar nuestros embalses y que se muevan las turbinas...

----------


## Pacense_01

¿Alguien sabe donde encontrar los datos de la producción eléctrica de cada embalse? La web de Red Eléctrica Española da el total de la producción hidroeléctrica en tiempo real, pero no da la información separada de cada central hidroeléctrica.

 Por cierto, es llamativo que según esos datos en las horas valle de menor consumo eléctrico, en las pasadas noches prácticamente se han parado las hidroeléctricas, pues había mucho viento y los molinillos producían mucho. La pena es que el agua de muchas de esas centrales hidroeléctricas no se está pudiendo almacenar y hay muchos embalses con vertidos. Como ejemplo paradigmático Alcántara (en este foro hay unas preciosas fotos del vertido) al que ya se suman los 3 grandes del sistema Guadiana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lo que queda por ver ahora es como gestionará esta situación la CHG, ¿sabrá cuando turbinar y cuando guardar para no derrochar agua?


Si se sabe gestionar de manera excelente. De hecho, ojalá en toda España se gestionaran todas las presas y todos los ríos como lo hace la CHG.




> Si el tiempo continua lluvioso un par de semanas más, incluso podemos ver turbinar en Alange y La Serena, que también podemos ver llenos de verdad por primera vez desde que se construyeron.


Alange todavía le queda mucho, pero mucho para que la CHG de luz verde a las turbinas para dar salida a un poco de agua...está al 50% actualmente...y para recordar, tanto Alange como La Serena se llenaron, llegando incluso las dos a izar sus compuertas, que tiempos aquellos... :Smile:  ojalá este año sean igual  :Wink: .




> ¿Alguien sabe donde encontrar los datos de la producción eléctrica de cada embalse?


SUpongo que lo quieres saber será esto (potencia máxima):

Cijara: 102,5 MW
García de Sola: 55,6 MW
Orellana: 22 MW
La Serena: 25 MW
Zújar: 28,3 MW
Alange: 9 MW




> en las pasadas noches prácticamente se han parado las hidroeléctricas, pues había mucho viento y los molinillos producían mucho.


No es por los molinillos de viento. Simplemente que por la noche la tarifa de la luz es más barata, entonces a las hidroeléctricas lo que les interesa es turbinar de día que le sacan mucho más beneficio que la turbinación nocturna. Espero haberme explicado bien... :Confused: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Pacense_01

> SUpongo que lo quieres saber será esto (potencia máxima):
> 
> Cijara: 102,5 MW
> García de Sola: 55,6 MW
> Orellana: 22 MW
> La Serena: 25 MW
> Zújar: 28,3 MW
> Alange: 9 MW
> 
> ...


Los datos a que me refería no eran los de potencia nominal, si no a la producción real en tramos horarios o diarios. La web de REE da con precisión de fracciones de hora la producción hidroeléctrica total en España, pero no la desglosa entre las diferentes centrales.

El argumento del precio es lógico, pero ahora mismo en muchos embalses si no se turbina hay que tirar el agua "por arriba", ya que no se puede retener por razones de seguridad (Alcántara, Cijara y tantos otros). Por tanto si la energía de los molinos o se aprovecha o se pierde, la de las centrales hidroeléctricas de estos embalses en estos momentos está en la misma situación: o se aprovecha o se pierde. ¿Será que tienen prioridad los molinos por algún otro argumento?

----------


## San Ateo

La pasada madrugada, Red Eléctrica ha tenido que desconectar 1000 MW de producción eólica porque no cabía en el sistema. Supongo que también pararía hidráulica, pero que sepamos que no la tiene tomada sólo con nuestros embalses  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Pacense_01

> La pasada madrugada, Red Eléctrica ha tenido que desconectar 1000 MW de producción eólica porque no cabía en el sistema. Supongo que también pararía hidráulica, pero que sepamos que no la tiene tomada sólo con nuestros embalses


No conocía ese dato, aunque en la web de REE se ve el gráfico de la producción de los molinos de las últimas horas y, efectivamente, hay un brusco descenso entre las 2 y las 6 de la mdrugada, coincidiendo con las horas valle de demanda eléctrica. En esas horas también disminuye mucho más acusadamente la producción hidroeléctrica.

Mi pregunta anterior es si había establecido algún tipo de prioridad para los molinos ante la hidroeléctrica en situaciones en que las dos fuentes intentan estar en la base del sistema y no para atender a picos de demandas como suele estar la hidroeléctrica normalmente.

Espero haberme explicado. Muchas gracias por la información (por cierto, ¿se puede encontrar esa información en alguna web de público acceso?)

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

No se mucho sobre el tema este de las hidroeléctricas, pero, podrían dejar decansar alguna centrál térmica cuando se presentan estas situaciones, está claro que estas centrales no se pueden encender y apagar como un interruptor, pero desde que este periodo de bonanza comenzó, hasta que termine creo que podrían aprovechar para detener el funcionamiento de estas centrales para mantenimiento, y asi dejar mas capacidad de almacenamiento en la red para la electricidad procedente de las centrales hidroeléctricas.

Otra cosa, alguien sabe si el pantano del vicario está produciendo electricidad, esque tengo entendido que si, pero solo de oidas.

Gracias y Saludos

----------


## Luján

> No se mucho sobre el tema este de las hidroeléctricas, pero, podrían dejar decansar alguna centrál térmica cuando se presentan estas situaciones, está claro que estas centrales no se pueden encender y apagar como un interruptor, pero desde que este periodo de bonanza comenzó, hasta que termine creo que podrían aprovechar para detener el funcionamiento de estas centrales para mantenimiento, y asi dejar mas capacidad de almacenamiento en la red para la electricidad procedente de las centrales hidroeléctricas.
> 
> Otra cosa, alguien sabe si el pantano del vicario está produciendo electricidad, esque tengo entendido que si, pero solo de oidas.
> 
> Gracias y Saludos


Ya se han apagado muchas centrales de combustibles orgánicos. Entre ellas la central de carbón de Andorra, Teruel.

Lo primero que han hecho las eléctricas es parar las centrales que les cuesta direno el combustible, que hay que ahorrar.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Gracias Luján, poco a poco voy aprendiendo mas sobre todo lo que abarca el tema de los embalses.

Gracias y Saludos

----------

